# Printed tags VS Embroided tags



## skrokievoks (May 29, 2007)

Whats the pros and cons of Printed tags VS Embroided tags?

How important is the tag/label, in your opinion?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

The usual tags are not really "embroidered" but they are "woven".
Woven tags seems to last longer (forever actually) than printed tags.
Some countries actually require garments to have tags or labels.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Printed tags are increasingly fashionable, although personally I still prefer woven labels. I think the market could head in one or two directions on this, and it still remains to be seen what's going to happen. Most cheap imported crap has printed tags (check out Kmart, etc.), and I think there could potentially be a backlash, with woven ultimately being seen as higher quality and with a higher barrier of entry (so it shows your brand is more legit). On the other hand some prefer printed tags, think they're cool and cutting edge, a sign of a modern brand, etc. and they might become the gold standard.

For now I think you can do either. Both are cost effective, both help quality perception, neither is strictly necessary.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

You can do bouth. Depending on the image, costs and flexibilty (of contents or design) you can make a few calculations to choose the more ecpnomical solution.


----------



## ravgoel (Oct 18, 2006)

If there is not a lot of difference in cost - I think woven looks a lot nicer and lasts a long time.


----------



## Young (May 16, 2007)

Though woven tags last longer, they tend to aggravate and itch. Printed tags create a clean look but will definitely wash away.


----------



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

How do you tell the difference between them? And what equipment is needed to make them?


----------

